# GERD & Anaesthetic



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I have GERD with major acid reflux as well as IBS-D.My question is have any of you had any problems with your GERD during or after having Anaesthetic ? I am due a major knee op soon and concerned.Thank YouEm


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I have mild acid reflux and I had to have some surgery. The Dr's wanted me to take a pepcid just prior to it. I didn't have any problems afterward from it. Just make sure you let the anethesia people know about your reflux BEFORE you have your surgery. Husband is an OR RN and said the docs don't want all that acid backing up in your throat, especially if you are intubated for your surgery (you probably would be for any type of major surgery with a general anethesia). Hope this helps


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thank You NancyI appreciate your reply. When I had general in July they knew about my IBS and GERD but I am due some surgery again soon and was just wondering about it.Thank YouEm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi em,Hope everything goes well with your surgery. What are they doing to your knee?BTW, have you stayed in touch with Lexi? If so, how is she doing?Cheers,Mark


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi MarkThey are doing a Tibial Tuberosity Transfer (TTT) to correctly realignment of my recurring patella (kneecap) dislocations by dislodging the bony attachment area of the supporting patellar tendon, a couple of inches below the kneecap - i.e. the tibial tubercle. I am on the waiting list but they said it will be before May 05 so just trying to get as much information on all aspects of it.I do still speak to Lexi and she is fineThanx for askingTake CareHugsEmx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Who even knew we had one...Do pass on my regards to Lexi. I take it your tum is still in uproar. Hopefully you will find something soon.Hugs back,Mark


----------

